# kuhli loaches



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

okay so i love kuhli loaches and i was thinking of getting some... now i dont have a tank just yet.. but i dont want a big tank.. i was thinking either a 5 or 10 gallon.. now i know thats not very big.. but im wondering how many kuhli's i could put in each... i was thinking of just getting the regular striped ones...

also.. i was thinking of just having the tank just for the kuhli's... is that a good idea??.. or should i put something else in with them like a couple guppies??

let me know your thoughts..


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Black Kuhli loaches grow to 4 inches and need to be kept in groups of at least 3 or more so a 10 gallon tank in my opinion is not big enough for them.
If by striped you mean clown loaches like the one below they get 11 to 14 inches and would in no way fit in the tank size you mention.


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> Black Kuhli loaches grow to 4 inches and need to be kept in groups of at least 3 or more so a 10 gallon tank in my opinion is not big enough for them.
> If by striped you mean clown loaches like the one below they get 11 to 14 inches and would in no way fit in the tank size you mention.


thanks.. i thought about it more after and what you said makes sense

and i wasnt talking about clown loaches.. i was just talking about the normal kuhli loaches with the stripes


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok I have never seen the striped kuhli loaches only the black ones here locally. Good luck with what ever fish you decide on for your tank.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

You could have a nice sized group of them in a 10g tank. If the tank was nicely planted and they were the only fish in the tank (or just about) then you could easily have 10-12 of them in there, as they have a very light bioload. A group of 8-10 with a betta would make for a nice tank.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would not be worried with the bioload with that many in a 10 gallon I would be worried about them haveing enough room to move around freely.


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

iamntbatman said:


> You could have a nice sized group of them in a 10g tank. If the tank was nicely planted and they were the only fish in the tank (or just about) then you could easily have 10-12 of them in there, as they have a very light bioload. A group of 8-10 with a betta would make for a nice tank.


you know that is a very good idea.. ive always wanted a betta and this is a good opportunity to have one.. and with a group of like 8 kuhli's.. its just awesome!


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Are these what you are talking about?

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/pangio-kuhlii

My understanding was a simple rule of "no more then 1 inch of fish per gallon of your tank" If each of the loaches get to be 4 inches, can you really put a group of 8 in a ten gallon tank? Maybe it is different for different fish. I too am a newbie to fish and just trying to get a grip on the rules.


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

Inga said:


> Are these what you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.loaches.com/species-index/pangio-kuhlii
> 
> My understanding was a simple rule of "no more then 1 inch of fish per gallon of your tank" If each of the loaches get to be 4 inches, can you really put a group of 8 in a ten gallon tank? Maybe it is different for different fish. I too am a newbie to fish and just trying to get a grip on the rules.


those are what im talking about:-D...


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Inga said:


> Are these what you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.loaches.com/species-index/pangio-kuhlii
> 
> My understanding was a simple rule of "no more then 1 inch of fish per gallon of your tank" If each of the loaches get to be 4 inches, can you really put a group of 8 in a ten gallon tank? Maybe it is different for different fish. I too am a newbie to fish and just trying to get a grip on the rules.


That doesnt sound right, 4 inches of fish X 8 fish = 32... right? that many of those in a 10g sound like too much


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> That doesnt sound right, 4 inches of fish X 8 fish = 32... right? that many of those in a 10g sound like too much


The inch per fish per gallon is just a basic guideline, which I have never paid attention to. It doesn't take into consideration the individual bioload of each fish, the behavior of each fish, etc. A 10 inch pleco could never live in a 10 gl tank. 8 Kuhlis (while attaining 4" as an adult) in a 10 gl would be no problem. Kuhlis have a very light bioload and usually don't venture too far from the bottom "real estate" of the tank. A betta in this tank would have all the open free swimming room it could desire.


----------

